# Goddamn, I love being hammered..



## creature (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy shit! 
General Banter still lives!!
How the fuck are Liutenat Diatribe& Commander Rant??

Anyways..

Fucking Sake'..
Sake' & the Ocean & the Plains & the Dimensionalities which roll upon
Them..

I have 20 hours before slavery..

Must prepare...

Must put on my chains..

Cleanse myself..


Wait...

Fight...


Kill...


My teeth are broken..

I know sisters & brothers who are stronger..

we fight.

kill,fuckers... Kikklll
kill..

be you.

be you nothing else lives in you 
That kills shit that shouldn't be unless it is where what you are is from..

be you.


kill.


love.

float.

Yes Sir, General Banter, Sir...


----------



## Tude (Jan 14, 2018)

Creature in true form!!! <3


----------



## buckeye (Jan 14, 2018)

Love it


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2018)

I can only aspire to this level of awesome!

Thank you Creature.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 14, 2018)

Red, White, and SAKE'!!!

How are you, hammered brother?? One bottle down, one to go. 

I have some general mysteries for you:

https://qcodefag.github.io/

This appears to be from within the monster Babylon.

Someone is broadcasting from deep within the beast complex.

All is exposed, all will burn. Hawaii was NOT a drill, it was real.

Looking for the popcorn...


----------



## Odin (Jan 15, 2018)

DrewSTNY said:


> Red, White, and SAKE'!!!
> 
> How are you, hammered brother?? One bottle down, one to go.
> 
> ...


l

I will try try to find a way to save this world... we all should


we all should

never give up...never... all our might you and me... 

today tomorrow forever

in peace


----------



## Odin (Jan 15, 2018)

Also... fuck yea... 


SAKE!


----------



## Blue (Jan 15, 2018)

I needed this today. Yes, I'll be me and kill or love as appropriate. Thank you


----------



## blue ant (Jan 17, 2018)

DrewSTNY said:


> https://qcodefag.github.io/


To burst your bubble, that's some guy playing a bunch of gullible paranoids for saps on 4chan. Happens all the time. When something happens you're not gonna hear about it on any chan.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 17, 2018)

Interesting. Hadn't made the Star Trek connection. Dumb ass me. Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 18, 2018)

Spider Tempura said:


> Im not sayin to stop reading it for the lulz, just gotta take everything online with a grain o salt these days. Now that everyone is tryin to be a cia spook with shit its harder to seperate fact from fiction. Just cause some cats are talkin cray it doesnt mean that there isnt some shit afoot. Id keep that bug out bag handy this year. 2 missile alerts now.. 2nd in Japan.. def some bs goin down this year.



Agreed on the bs happening this year. Having two missile scares within a week of each other is pretty disturbing. Having a government full of infantiles is just sad. It feels like shit is going to burn big time. If you follow the Bible, it says to head for the hills in times like these, but I don't think there are too many hills left to run to.


----------



## creature (Jan 18, 2018)

Must.. drink... more... Sake'..

Fuck missiles & ass kissing under desks & huddling down in basements wondering why everyone is so scared..

Get those little kids out in the *open* & teach 'em to look up at the frikkin' sky & be **scared**..
Shit worse than the 'transformers' is coming for ya, kiddies..

Screw the space station & blue swirly white pretty pickuures from Heaven..

Yer gonna fry, & *that's* what knowledge is *for*..
Remember, we have a fucking *genius* in the fucking whithoz, & *he*.. *He* tells us what is true & good..

Not god, not jesyus, not doa dog, not platopus, not even confuseus..

nope..
the guy with the biggest, reddest button.

hell.. radiation is *good* for the gene pool.
mixes shit up..
may take half a million years to settle down, but it's the *idea* that counts..
I mean, that's what politics is for, right??

so why fucking bitch?

Drink Sake'..

****AVOID THAT GEKKIKAN SHIT****
!!!!!!
possibly the worst stuff you can buy..

Get Sho Chiku Bai, or Takara or Ozeki or.. Yaki(?).. all very affordable, especially on the west coast, but prices vary a lot, elsewhere.
Dig this:
Fucking *safeway* has the best prices on Sho Chiku Bai..
Get the 'nigori' (actual name of style, from Japanese), which is unfiltered.. a cloudy white sediment at the bottom 1/3 of the bottle. Shake, pour.
Sweet, light vanilla and other hints..
*not* dry & not like what people think sake' is.. most sake' in the us is Jumai, clarified & dry..
** Don't heat the shit either!!!!***

worse than microwaving eggs..

Or fucking nuking them, for real..


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 18, 2018)

creature said:


> Must.. drink... more... Sake'..
> 
> Fuck missiles & ass kissing under desks & huddling down in basements wondering why everyone is so scared..
> 
> ...



Yes, o wise one. Drink more, bullshit less.

I didn't know it was called nigori, but I would second that recommendation.

Microwaves are old radar domes with a door in them for easy access so you can scramble your food's molecular structure into various cancer causing compounds. Weeeeeeee! Ain't this fun???


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 19, 2018)

Just don't depend on that microwave as a Faraday cage.


----------



## creature (Jan 19, 2018)

what the fuck is a 'faraday' & why the fuck do you have to cage them?

they some kind of mutated tinkerbell or summin'..??


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 19, 2018)

creature said:


> what the fuck is a 'faraday' & why the fuck do you have to cage them?
> 
> they some kind of mutated tinkerbell or summin'..??



Yeah, man. They are like gremlins if you let them run around loose. Creates all kinds of trouble with the radio.


----------



## creature (Jan 20, 2018)

DrewSTNY said:


> Yeah, man. They are like gremlins if you let them run around loose. Creates all kinds of trouble with the radio.


ahh.. so *that's what's been stomping on my eyeballs...


----------



## creature (Jan 20, 2018)

God Damn Damn dammmnn.. i love being hammerd..

ok.. last post i cheated..
i weasn't hammered, but just *wishing* i nwas..

how do i know this is true?
one, i can't fucking spell, or have A SHIT Shit hard time of it,

& two, i just rtecently nearly casreatwed myself with a large pot lid when crawling over my kitchen equipment to get to Sho Chicu Bai Nigori Sake' bottle #2, this fucking wevenoing..


what the fuck was i talking aboiuty???


yes.. casrt .. castration..
alchohol//\..
ch
chemicaal castration..


& i don't mean fucking dicck..


i mean mind..


goddamn i lovr having as little mind as possibole e
& still being able to percieve..

uck..
cops shopuild *love* this shit

*then*
they would fucking understand..


because the alternatative
is just killing shit
because you can..



why the *fuck* do we kill?

taste?

fuck yeah, you poor bitch fucking cos, calves & goddamned fucking buuuullllsss...

eat your goddamned boolocks or whatever, right?

we nwwd thwm more than you, motherfuckers,
& not only do we have knives, cauldrons & mechanical seperaatartors, motherfuckers...
we hve have..
fuck us, you Glorious,
glorious
fuckinbg poor fucking
Bastards..


we have nukes...


so

so..
you may have actually won..

mamma will make here choice.

& I THINK SH4E IS LESS CONSTRAINED BY THERMODYNAMICS S THAN WE ARE,
&



fuck..

hell..


vbufffalo are better thyan peopl or cows,.


WTF was bi saying??


something about being hammered...

i earn my fucking shit, you bastARDS,,

we all


----------



## creature (Jan 20, 2018)

something about earning something..
right.. right..

we *all* earn our shit..
& i think that is why we are here, generally..

everybody on this site.. that stays.. we hammer..

we may not agree, we may think we're each & every one somehow too intensely fucked to understand *what* should be hammered on...
but every fucking one of us 

Hammers...

we are coals & fire & smoke & the flying cinder..

we are the metal that heaven hates..

we are the fucking hammer

& we are the hell that drives it...

& every strike

is Joy..

is agony

& worry

& fear

& something that sends us closer to freedom...


----------



## creature (Jan 20, 2018)

Spider Tempura said:


> faraday bags pouches and wallets will protect the contents within. now that id has rfid its a must to have a "wired" wallet to protect yourself. i pouch my phone when in public these days. i keep a bug out pouch just for tech backup, tablet loaded with ebooks and offline maps etc, handheld radio, etc.
> 
> a properly made pouch or cage can block signal, elec arcs, and has emp protection. in short nobody can snoop ur shit and a nuke wont fuck your tech. bags that computer hard drives come in can be used in a pinch for storing, to test put a cell phone in bag to see if signal goes to zero bars. add bags inside of bags until it reads zero if one bag isnt enough.



@Spider Tempura that is *great* fucking info..
you should repost in the tech section, or if it's cool with you, i'll throw one up..
it's funny..
sometimes i can spin, but i don't fucking vomit...

today i need to make a choice..
i am down to just a few dollars, waiting for the next paycheck..

i *can*, in fact, *not* get another bottle of sake', and thus most likely have gasoline to get to work, on tuesday.. or...
or..
i can spend the 10 bucks & make love to insanity, later this evening...

or just juggle it..

i guess i'll be responsible..

maybe..


----------



## Odin (Jan 20, 2018)

creature said:


> Get the 'nigori' (actual name of style, from Japanese), which is unfiltered.. a cloudy white sediment at the bottom 1/3 of the bottle. Shake, pour.
> Sweet, light vanilla and other hints..
> *not* dry & not like what people think sake' is.. most sake' in the us is Jumai, clarified & dry..
> ** Don't heat the shit either!!!!***



Yes "nigori" is best but! I disagree with never heating./. if you submerge the bottle in water from a kettle that just stopped steaming... it is a great joy while having Kamaboko (蒲鉾:かまぼこ) n Yakitori (Japanese: 焼き鳥) outside your workplaces _*yatai*_ (屋台) or _*izakaya*_ (居酒屋)


----------



## Odin (Jan 20, 2018)

N I'm drunk slow down I cant keep up with your posts.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jan 21, 2018)

Odin said:


> N I'm drunk slow down I cant keep up with your posts.


Just imagine what he could do if he actually had a keyboard.


----------



## anterrabae (Jan 21, 2018)

once in a blue moon.. when my wallets fatand im back on the road Im likely to go on a club spree some weekend and drink until 4 in the morn watching skirts jump on the bass... the effect is next to psychedelic.

I rarely ever get hammered otherwise, these days. Ive cut back A LOT, after last summer working at this resort... I was black out drunk almost every three or four days, going to bon fires or staff kitchen parties just for the free booze. They were always stocked... vodka, wine, rum, ports, skotch, ipas 22 and 12... And during the day dragging myself from place to place only barely making it through the work week without being noticeably intoxicated. Lucky I was the landscape guy and didnt have to interact too much.

drinks are best in moderation. too much is just gross.. cant think straight and feels like im dying kind of insane hangovers.







the more you know


----------



## creature (Jan 21, 2018)

Sake' has vitamins...


----------



## creature (Jan 22, 2018)

it is early...

Rain & Sake'

& blood..

these cliffs & this Ocean,

Again..

something better than dreams, now..

no fury, this morning..

just the quiet Falling

of what must return
to whence..

no fury, & not even sadness..

perhaps rain is how

Water
Sleeps..

no raging thrash against stone as the moon tears against her..
no crashing & tumbling beauty thrown from mountain to pooling stream..

just rain..

just grey, falling, and grey..

& the surf, loving Her, because She knows she shall Return,

also...


this is mile 100,000..
or the first step of mile 1..

or no distance, at all...

this is a single place that is only here,
& that we die to return to, always..

rain, or glare of Sun, baking bones into Salt..


or the River,
passing stones, named upon those whom have died...
but whom have no names..

how shall they say 'Love" to each other?

do they say it still?

is it truly a Rain, unto itself?


shall we Remember,
just because we
Were?

the damning Grey shall tell you little but what she
Is..

& only fools need more..

only fools need what Was,
again,

when it is still






There.




how Much
shall you Desire?


how much shall you demand the Truth of your price Be?


what shall you make Her

Pay you

until you know what her love is?


& shall you Hate
if you are not equal to her demand?


the Dead demand nothing but Grace,
if they died, loving...


the selfish are in Hell..
Hell now,
& Hell at a time when hell means nothing...


they burn with a flame that does not touch them as they are consumed...

& perhaps that is what Mercy is...


& so i light myself up...


i am where Hell & Rain are,

& I am
Thankfull

even if one shall make me weep because of the Other..

O..

O, that I could be Rain,

& rain only..

or the quiet murmur of exhausted surf, sinking into sand..


what sin, or fault would I have, then?

what friend or anger or aching Fear or Need or hope or memory?

what unfairness could i slash another with?


O, you God of what we must create..
you thing of incorrectness..

you seem like a whoring addict, whose only fix is creation, itself..


yeah..
you make time,
yeah, you make people,
yeah, you make life,

& you don't give a Fuck, do you?



& it Rains..

& the bones turn to Salt & time..

& Sake' Blesses me.
Here,
as Sunlight just Begins
to drag me Towards
the
pain
I shall
Pay
Her

for..


Soldiers
& Christ
& Vinegar..


that is the portion of children who thirst for
justice.

drink, you fuckers

& live.

drink

& fucking die.


then light out on the ocean highway, aiming for the horizon,
& hope you burn into Space...

Drink

& stay still..

dying where
you

Are...





control..
Contro;...
Fcuk Contr\ol...


This is the Sake'; Speaking...



No..
no..

fuck control,

but this is whre
Rain


Rain..

where the fucking

rain


avoids...



human.

to be human.


maybe the only thing that marks us as human is that we can commit suicide, because we *know* there is shit more important than mere existence.


Shit.
& shit.

& shit where Shit is shit.

maybe our memory of the Dead is a kind of suicide we inflict upon Them..


we kill them by keeping them where they were..


we kill them because we make them what we define them to be.


Jesus Fuck Christ.

weren't they what they were?
Were, as with a capital fucking 'W'?

Were?
Are?

Became, in that they chose to be, worked to be, suffered to be & fucking *sacrificed* to be

What They Fucking Were?

& you know what, MotherFuckers?

if they had to choose
between being


rain

& being suicide

so that we could live with a Peace we felt we could actually *earn*?
a Peace that came from at *least* trying to be fair?



they would die again..
fucking *Again*

& fuckingfuckingfuckingfuckingFucking *AGAIN*

that
*we*

might be

rain...


& grey

& not remember what failure is
if creation fails to be
what creation is for..


How many miles?


O, Christ...


Piss on Time.

piss & drip & shit on memory..


but keep me where i shall be kind.

give me vinegar, even if i cry for sake'


if vinegar makes me rain..


the cowards die..


go into your dreams.


save me from mine...


sunrise..


& Ocean,


& a Screw Top Fucking Lid..


& the windows of a Van, dripping with Water..

Yo, MotherFuckers..

not that many of us would fuck our moms, but that ChristJesusMohammedTaoConfuciousPlato&etc...
but that we go through some hard shit..
& Christ why must it be so hard when we do what is hard, but...

maybe it is like Thermonuclear Detonation..

ordinary atoms only go through So Much..

Like Rain..

the fundamental forces just recycle..

but then?


you have Fuckers Like Us...

we are the sacrifice..

we are the Conversion that powers the fucking system....

*We* keep the universe from thermal death.

so *we* are the immortal fuckers..


need to take a big fucking slug, & then piss....

well.. take a big fucking Slug, anyways..

with a Shit not far away..

Goddamn, how do i make bone fucking tools..



give me myth..



so we die,

we die with the choice we made in life.


pleasure, motherfucker,
fucking your fucking mother, if fucking your mother was what gave you enough pleasure to nothing but fuck your fucking mother..

or *work*, motherfucker, if work is as hard as what you need to do to *avoid* fucking your mother, motherfucker..


& fuckshit all that ancient greek shit..
those fuckers are dead & they have paid what they have paid, whatever fucking cost they have left to us..

file.. print.. no.. save..
i need to piss..

hold on..


@Odin .. laundry bottle..

& poop.. soon, poop..

Odin,


Father Spirit Mother Life...

shit.. fuck it.. sake', write..

never mind.. thresold distraCTION piss...

\yes.. piss..


miss, a little..
life on a boat, life in a van..


& the very, very, very fine decoherence of ears & hearing...


light beyond light..


never mind the poop.

later today i will play chess & be an absolute prick.

when i can play chess without caring about winning, i will have learned how to have fucking fun.

so everything before i learn that is a lie.


so stop fcuking reading.


i am a fucking idiot.


----------



## creature (Jan 22, 2018)

Odin said:


> Yes "nigori" is best but! I disagree with never heating./. if you submerge the bottle in water from a kettle that just stopped steaming... it is a great joy while having Kamaboko (蒲鉾:かまぼこ) n Yakitori (Japanese: 焼き鳥) outside your workplaces _*yatai*_ (屋台) or _*izakaya*_ (居酒屋)



ice.. ice, too..
put that stuff on ice after a hard summer day..?

mmm... mmm... mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Odin (Jan 22, 2018)

creature said:


> & shall you Hate
> if you are not equal to her demand?



Demands are fear manifest and reflection opens a path to peace.



creature said:


> @Odin .. laundry bottle..
> 
> & poop.. soon, poop..h
> 
> Odin,



My best idea ever... 



creature said:


> put that stuff on ice after a hard summer day..?



Drink it from a classic bottle submerged in hot water... outside while the snow falls at a Fishcake stall with Swedish meatballs and Tsunade; for company.


----------



## creature (Apr 11, 2018)

O, oh Christ..

i need to Piss..

my vanity Engulfs Me
more than the ocean

i curse
not Naming Her..

they will not know..

i will not know...

God, that i could have had friends whom would truly Die
for
me,
as i Shall, 
for
them.

Hammered or on the edge of Death,
wherever that difference may be...

O, O.. O God....

how we Love

our fucking Excuses.,,

please let us die first...
because at least we know we should have..

Sake'..

20 words in an hour,
if an hour shall Kill 
you.

or 2000 moments of pain,
if that is what it takes to give your love to another,
whom may only know it for a moment..

fuck you & fuck you all whom bitch at our inadequacies.. 

bitch at us, instead, because we did not honestly try...


Hammer, motherfucker....

hammer...

Die..

Die, today, tomorrow or whatever the fuck there is to die from..

avoid Blame,
unless your blood is First..

Chocolate..
chocolate & Sake'..
& bad goddamned fucking teeth i may have to put a vicegrips to..

i have done it in the goddamned past...

we Die...

we puke.

we hammer, one way or the other...


we

We

we

Are....

Oh, 
O..

O, my God...

Please forgive me for my ignorance..

i am 35 years away from whom i decided to Be,
when I was.. no.. correct..

i am 44 years away
from whom i decided.. 


no

i am 54...

Fifty Four years away

from whom i decided to be
when i decided.

that is why i love all you assholes.


You will Not give up, Either...

you will Die,,

D
i
e

before you do.

All of you.

if You

Are..

if all you want is orgasm,
then please die now,
along with whatever horseshoe crabs you attach to..

melt or rise, with whatever ice,

then.,..

go work for fucking NASA, & tell us how bad shit is,
while you shimmy up your CarbComps away from what
We
Are...





ah

ah..

& Ahhhhh...


----------

